# question about probios ??



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

I got probios to give to the doe I am bringing home, but there is no dose for goats?? She is preggers don't know if that matters. Says foals at birth get 10g at birth and day 4. This stuff is from vets plus, inc. 
If anybody could recommend dosage that would be great! Thanks


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Probiotic paste? I use a blue and white tube and give my girls about a 1/2 to 3/4 inch strip from my finger...unless you're lucky enough to have her like it and can give it from the tube.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Yup tube is blue and white! It says gel.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Probiotics is mostly "live active cultures" of different types with some fillers added to give the gel or paste body to help with dispensing. Overdosing would be hard to do, if anything it would be the fillers used that would cause a bout of diarrhea.

I found out the hard way that mice like the stuff too...I left my tube on the shelf in the barn only to find that the little beasts chewed through the plastic to get to the good stuff :angry:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep, I give same amount as Liz, in fact I think she is the one that told me how much :greengrin: ! I have one boy (Murphy) that would eat the whole tube if I let him.....he loves anything in a tube or syringe.....crazy goat!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks guys! :hi5:


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

We used to use the gel form of Probios in the tube, but recently switched to using the Powder form of Probios, esp. since the dosing given on the side of the tub container is really helpful. For the powder it says to give all ages & weights of goats 5 g/day. 5 g is one rounded teaspoon and the tub has a teaspoon scoop enclosed. You can mix it into fluids or their feed, so for us it's a lot easier to use and our experience is that you get MUCH more for the money using the straight powder (it is a 240 gram container, so that is 48 doses of Probios).


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Good to know thanks!


----------



## gc3490 (Mar 30, 2015)

nanny had 2 babies now she has scouries bad. wormed her but hasn't helped


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

gc3490 said:


> nanny had 2 babies now she has scouries bad. wormed her but hasn't helped


Start your own thread so your questions don't get lost. Describe all her symptoms and what you have already given her. How old is she, when did she kid, what wormer did you give her, any other meds you've given her yet?

The more info you can give, the better we will be able to help.


----------

